
Modern static site generation - kostarelo
https://kostasbariotis.com/modern-static-site-generation/
======
DamonHD
Hmm, I read all that, and yet ... I roll my own and use make! B^>

[http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-site-
technicals.html](http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-site-technicals.html)

~~~
kostarelo
Ahhh, good old make! :)

------
tuananh
It's taking several seconds to load the about page. I'm not convinced at all.

